#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Electronics Engineers.

 Here you can download the solved GATE Electrical Engineering question paper for the year 2004.

 Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2003 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2005 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering

----------


## Ferozuddin

Plz get me solutions for this paper

----------


## SUPRITI

thank u........

----------


## Nivetha Ramakrishnan

it will be better if solutions for tis gate xam papers

----------


## blingee1

thnk u..for posting dis :):

----------


## sneha burud

*Thanks your information material*

----------

